# IS it wourth ti to buy a super black eagle?



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I was just wondering if its worth it to buy a super black eagle. My dad has one and cleans it once or twice a year and it has only jammed on him 1 or 2 times since iv been hutning with him.
i was just wondering what you guys thought?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Have had 3 different configurations. They are probably the tops of shotguns out there as far as reliability in harsh conditions. Plan on keeping myne for a while. Only other auto I've had, (And I've had em all) that I would buy again will be an Xtrema.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

If you want an auto you can shoot, save up for an SBE. If you want an auto you have to clean, buy a gas gun.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Worth it? I'm not so sure. They are way over priced.
I have one, it goes Bang,Bang, Bang - the bird falls (or not). They all do that.

I really got mine for spring snows so it goes Bang, Bang, Bang, bang, Bang, Bang, Bang, bang. I've seen guys dump their SBE's for X2s too.

M.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

In my book, worth every penny, if you're an auto guy. Never shot an X2, so can't make that comparison, but the SBE is more forgiving and reliable in exponential proportions to any other of the 6 or so auto's I've owned. Maybe they've all gotten this way, but my SBE has performed flawlessly on many occasions where I deserved otherwise.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Judging by the performance of one of my friends SBE on Saturday I would have to say that they are not worth it. Maybe some guys have had luck with them but I have seen about 5 or 6 that just don't work worth a crap.

Beside you can't really take Qwacks word for it. His SBE shoots sawbills and coots and the occasional raccoon. Have you picked out your **** dog yet Qwack. You always talk about how much less pressure there would be hunting *****.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I agree with GanderGrinder. I was originally sold on the SBE but have seen some poor performaces. My little exposer with the SuperX2 has me convinced that it is a great gun for the money! 
Goose, I'm sure you will be happy with what ever gun you choose. They all go bang as long as you have shells in them. Don't you agree GB3!


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I've been shooting a SBE for a couple of years now, and have only had very minor problems. Overall its a great gun. I'd definately buy this gun, think its worth the money -- but thats up to you to decide.

-Phil


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Saturday my buddy's SBE jammed every time he pulled up on a group of birds. My guns hasnt jammed one times so I'm standing behind my X2 all the way!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

There are a few lemon SBE's just like there are lemon cars, computers, women, etc. As long as you don't get a lemon, you will be hard pressed to find another auto that has the versatility, simplicity, and reliability to shoot coots, crows, sawbills, snipe, feral cats, skunks or racoons in any weather condition. In fact Hindergrinder, you are welcome to try mine out the next time you try pass shooting those cess pool geese. :-?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Actually Qwack I'm going to take you up on that offer of yours. :withstupid: I promise to make it feel right at home when you take me out "water" hunting "where the true hunters go" :withstupid: I think it would work great as a walking stick in my left and as I walk through the mud.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I would buy the black eagle GOOSE, My personal opionon they shoot all the time IF THEY ARE BROKE IN RIGHT! The dealer that sold me mine told me to shoot 2 boxes of 3.5 inch shells through it be for shooting anything else and it hasnt failed me yet. Not once my black eagle gets alot of use 6 boxes of shells every week in the summer shooting skeet and 2 or 3 cases in the fall.I dont clean it near as much as a gas gun and it shoots when its below zero. In my eyes PERFORMENCE IS WORTH THE PRICE![/b]


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

You do actually have to clean them a few times to keep them running as good as they do.  No they shouldn't have to work with half a barley field shoved in the receiver, no matter how much you paid.


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I have heard many good things about them while hunting, but I do a fair amount of sporting clays and trap shooting and have seen them jam a large percentage of the time when shooting low base shells. I use a Beretta 390 and am approaching 10,000 rounds without a jam (so far...knock on wood). So my .02 goes to the Beretta.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Just one more note goose, 7/8 once loads don't cycle the best in the black eagle. You need to have about 20 grains of powder to make it cycle with 7/8 , 18 gr. 1once and 16.5 gr with 1 1/8 once. 7/8 3dram wont do it. I hope this helps. magnum


----------

